# Tig Welder



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

Anybody know what the capacity on mild steel this welder Products could tig? Just want to learn how to tig and saw this on ebay for $420.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

from the spec sheet on it, it looks to be 90 amp with a 20% duty cycle. Meanig 80% of its operating time needs to be spent cooling itself down and not welding. 90 amp is not very much either off of the top of my head 5/16" or there abouts (?), but you normally can't buy a welder that's worth owning that uses 115 V. just my opinion


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Toyes Hill Angus said:


> from the spec sheet on it, it looks to be 90 amp with a 20% duty cycle. Meanig 80% of its operating time needs to be spent cooling itself down and not welding. 90 amp is not very much either off of the top of my head 5/16" or there abouts (?), but you normally can't buy a welder that's worth owning that uses 115 V. just my opinion


True on the 110V although I do have a Millermatic 120 that is very handy for light work, will run off my 8000 watt generator. Just keep a roll of flux core around for welding outside. Also very handy to have for the stuff that's just too light for my 300 amp wire welder.


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for you guy's thoughts. As long as those 95 amps will do 1/8 it will work fine. I am just looking for one to mess around with and learn how to tig; eventually I will get a bigger Lincoln or Miller that you can do a lot more. We have a Millermatic 180 Mig and then a Lincoln buzzbox so it is just mainly to mess around and learn with.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

It should weld 1/8 without any trouble. The link to the welder product page only shows the electrode holder for stick welding, does it come with the tig torch, regulator, gas hose, and remote finger/foot? All this stuff adds up really quick if its not included. I have heard Thermal Arc welders are good machines but I would spend a little more money and go with a Miller.


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

This is just the stick $284: THERMAL ARC 95S STICK WELDER W1003202 | eBay
This is the TIG/Stick $423: THERMAL ARC 95S TIG-STICK WELDER W1003203 | eBay

The problem is I don't want to spend too much right now. Of course I will need a bottle etc but that has everything else I believe. I appreciate your replies!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I was a little vague in my last post, the millermatic is a wire machine, not a TIG. However even with three phase 300 amp wire welder I have in the shop, the smaller one still sees a lot of use. I usually keep .030 in it and have some .023 for real light work. The large welder can only be turned down so far and it's a real pain to pull the .035 or .045 off of it to install small wire to do a five minute job.


----------



## dixietank (Jan 26, 2011)

A tig welder is not designed for heavy welding. It's for thin stuff and root passes where you need non porous and slag free passes like welding a seal on a fuel tank. Migs are fine for everyday welding and industrial applications but the higher the frequency and duty cycle the more expensive they get. I use my Mig daily but if I need to weld something fairly thick thats going to be subjected to stress I grab the 7018's and the Miller Bobcat. A Tig welder is somewhat similar to brazing with the exception of using an arc to flow in the donor material rather than a torch flame. Nothing beats a Tig for average aluminum welding as far as making a slick weld (if you know how to use it). Feel free to fire off any questions. I burn up as many rolls of wire in a month as most folks do in a year...lol


----------

